# burn out video 70 gto



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

here's a short burnout video of my 70.the beginning got cut off,but still pretty cool.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

using the brake pedal for burnout = FAIL


Let's see you burn rubber that far without using it.  :cheers


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

you're on.i can holeshot this car and burn em just as long,if not longer.to be continued..................


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Is that your car? Sweet! I can't compete, mine would do it 1 legged, need a posi. Need some pics of your car, any links? Nice burnout, don't listen to Rukee-although he does leave some sweet black marks with really fat tires in a 1 of 1 65 GTO???... Ruk, WTF are you thinking beating on your car, lol.. Gotta love a Poncho owner!


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

I know it just friendly competetion.That's what makes it fun,but seriously,there will be another burnout video without the brake being used.I will post it along with some pictures in the next couple days,gotta find a nice stretch of pavement.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

BLEACH, use it! That will get them burning good without looking like a power breaker.. Also, lots of wax on the rear quarters so you can get the rubber off. Just meet him at the strip and settle it..
Oh, and thanks again for the Jury, 28 years of idea just came to reality!!


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad to help with the logo for your car,jetstang.The power brake gives the smoke effect,but the holeshot is more impressive and if i use bleach,i'd probably throw a rod,plus i don't need it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I always wanted to install a washer pump and bottle that squirted water in front of your tires so you could burn em down from any light. Not that you can't burn em, just makes it easier to get them started, just like at the strip.. Bleach just builds heat faster, no need to blow the motor.
Good luck, love to see the video.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

**



jetstang said:


> Is that your car? Sweet! I can't compete, mine would do it 1 legged, need a posi. Need some pics of your car, any links? Nice burnout, don't listen to Rukee-although he does leave some sweet black marks with really fat tires in a 1 of 1 65 GTO???... * Ruk, WTF are you thinking beating on your car, lol..* Gotta love a Poncho owner!


Just keeping fresh gas in those outboard carbs.  :cheers

bleach or cheats for burn-out = EPIC FAIL


Come-on people, it's a freakin MUSCLE CAR, you don't need any cheats, just get 'er done!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great burnout! I love it whenever I see the smoke and hear the engine, especially if I'm not paying for the rubber and fuel. I like how the TH400 chirps second waaaaay down the street at a speed that's probably well over the posted limit. Good looking car, bad behavior. Gotta give it a thumbs up!!!


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

*70 gto holeshot!*


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

ERR! Once again another video of someone driving my dream car! ILOVE IT


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

This is your second video, right? It's hardly spinning the tires at all, but it does a good hole shot.




Why did you leave that comment on my burnout video? Just cause you can't burn-um like mine doesn't meen you have to hate!! I'd like to call you something, but I won't. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, thanks for removing your comment from my video, appreciate that.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

actually,it was just a bad attempt at sarcasm,but when i saw it in writing,it looked bad.sweet 65.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the 4-speed helps a ton with the burnouts, unless you rev it up and do a neutral slam or power brake it it's hard to get an automatic to jump up and burn um like that.


----------

